# Bottle baby returns



## bcnewe2 (Sep 9, 2013)

I gave a bottle baby to some  neighbors last spring.  They called yesterday and asked if they could return her as they were moving.
Of course I said yes.
So they brought her back with their 3 little girls in tow all crying because they were giving her back.

So here she is.  She has no idea she is a sheep. She is FAT FAT FAT, they said she would break into the chicken feed, dog food and her food all the time.  It shows!

I brought the flock down. I swear Momma recognized her but she didn't recognize anyone! She was afraid of everyone.  Jesse the lgd tried to make up to her. she would have none of that. I know she was raised with a dog but Jesse is not her dog!

She has cried all night.  I saw her try a nibble of grass but not to her liking.  I have no grain around and really don't want to give the little fatty any.  This morning there was a momma that came down with 2 lambs. She will have nothing to do with anyone.  

I have working border collies.  She would like to make up to them but they are not in the mood to "play" with a big lamb.

Next I will try putting a few sheep in the same paddock and lock the gate.  I have to get some hay but that can be done.

Anyone have any idea how to teach her she's a sheep?  

I kinda feel sorry for her till I look out and see the little fatty. She is one spoiled big girl.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Sep 9, 2013)

I have the exact same problem with a wether bottle baby I gave away last spring! They brought him back cause they said he was too bad!! Lol, he too, is scared of the other sheep and thinks he belongs in the house!!!     I am stumped on how to get him to think he belongs with the sheep!!!!   Right now I have a halter on him and he is tethered out in the yard, because he ate all my beets, peas and lots of flowers! He chewed the hydraulic hoses of the tractor loader, and continually smashes the chicken fence down so he can eat the chicken feed!!! Lol, and the rotten little thing has figured out how to get out of every pen, pasture or stale I have that I can put him in!!!
Sorry I am not much help to you! Maybe you will feel better knowing you are not alone!!!
If you are planning to keep her, I would assume if you could figure out a way to make her stay with the other sheep, she will get used to it over time and realize she belongs there! 
Good luck!!!


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Sep 9, 2013)

I would find an easy going sheep buddy for her and pen them up together for a few days to a week. If thats her only company they'll generally bond just fine. Then you can turn her and her friend back out some place securely fenced and just give her space. As long as she doesn't have a person around to coddle her she'll look to her buddy for guidance and will figure out being a sheep eventually. I haven't had a bottle baby yet that couldn't go on to be a normal part of a the flock with some time and persistence.


----------

